# "Crazy" Hecht



## Zanderfänger (23. Januar 2008)

*Hecht mit Schinken und Sardellen
*
Zutaten (4 Personen)

 1 Hecht um die 2 Kilo 
 1 Packung Sardellenfilets
 4 Scheiben roher Schinken
 1 Zitrone 1 Bund Dill
 Paniermehl
 Salz
 Öl (am besten Olivenöl) 
 trockener Weißwein (0,3 Liter)
 100 ml Sahne Champignons aus der Dose(ganze Köpfe oder geschnitten)
 Chillipulver

 Den Hecht häuten, säubern und in eine feuerfeste Form legen. Die Sardellen und den Dill mit etwas Zitronensaft vermengen und die Bauchhöhle des Hechtes damit füllen. Dann den Rest des Zitronensaftes über den Hecht gießen.Legt nun die vier Scheiben Schinken über den Hecht und bestreut ihn mit reichlich Paniermehl. Jetzt reichlich Olivenöl über den Fisch träufeln. Dann den Wein und etwas Wasser hinzugießen. Alles für 45min bei 220 Grad im Ofen fertigbacken. Nach ca. der Hälfte der Garzeit die Sahne und die vorgegarten Champignons hinzugeben, etwas Chillipulver über das Ganze. Dazu ein trockener Weißwein und etwas Grillbrot reichen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Crazy" Hecht*

Das liest sich aber total lecker. Bei "Crazy" dachte ich schon: "Oh, neee..."

Ich bin halt immer noch etwas geschädigt von den Heringen...#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Crazy" Hecht*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich bin halt immer noch etwas geschädigt von den Heringen...#6


Man merkt es Carsten, was macht eigentlich die "versiffte" Tastatur!? :m


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Crazy" Hecht*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Man merkt es Carsten, was macht eigentlich die "versiffte" Tastatur!? :m


 
Die rottet so friedlich vor sich hin, wird aber demnächst durch eine neue ersetzt. Noch funktioniert sie, wie man sieht. Allerdings hat sie ihr Gewicht in den letzten zwei Jahren wohl verdoppelt...


----------

